# Passed Environmental PE Exam (Material for Sale)



## tmp2228 (Dec 17, 2007)

Passed after retaking the Environmental PE exam. You hear stories of people passing the PE exam who only glanced through the reference materials a few weeks before the test and tab selected sections. I all ways thought they were lying until my co-worker passed the first time using that method and only did 10 problems.

My first time taking the exam I studied about 300 hours. 75% of that time was spent working practice and exam type problems (BIG MISTAKE), I failed. Afterwards I spent a month researching for new references and study material for the next exam.

I took a review course offered by the School of Professional Engineering. During the course each teacher indicated which subject matter would most likely be on the exam. They stressed concepts, not number crunching. One teacher reviewed questions in the past for PE exams, and had applied to write the questions.

I also contacted Industrial Extensions Service, at the College of Engineering, North Carolina State University.They sale a review course with videos and bounded notes. They informed me that their teachers write questions for the PE exam. I purchased the 2002 material from this forum.

Two months before the exam, I flipped through every page of my new references and tabbed sections as mentioned in the review courses. Afwards, I went through every page of each reference again and again until three days before the test.

I passed the test because I had the correct references and knew exactly where to find the answers for unfamilar subjects where I did not have experience. I only had 4.8 minutes per question and no time to fumble through the references, then do calculations. I opened my Lindeburg reference manual for only 3 questions. The Lindeburg manual for me was only good for which subject matters to study in other references and the conversion tables.

I have the following references for sale. Feel free to contact me via email at [email protected] if you have any questions or need help preparing for the Environmental PE Exam:

-Applied Hydrogeology, fourth addition with un-open disk $50.00

-Air Pollution Control, Cooper Alley, third edition $50.00

-Practical Design Calculations for Ground Water and Soil Remediation, Kou $50.00

-Environmental Engineering, Joseph A. Salvato, fifth edition $100.00

- School of Professional Engineering Notes and practice problems $100.00

- Industrial Extension complete video and notes. Series cover, wastewater, water, solid waste, and air quality. $200.00

- Environmental Engineering Dictionary, Lee $100.00

I was able to answer 60 questions using the above material, and 30 questions based on my experience. The other 10, I had no idea.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome tmp2228 and congratulations! You might have more luck selling your books in the "Yard Sale" forum, at the bottom of the main board page.


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 17, 2007)

I was able to answer 60 questions using the above material, and 30 questions based on my experience. The other 10, I had no idea.


----------



## CVA07 (Dec 17, 2007)

fink_rb said:


> I was able to answer 60 questions using the above material, and 30 questions based on my experience. The other 10, I had no idea.What PE did you take, the exam is only 80 questions or am I crazy?


The Environmental PE exam is 100 questions.

Congrats on passing! You have given me hope, I get discouraged at the 35% pass rates for repeats. Plus, we had very simliar re-take study methods, as well as reference materials! However, I am not very confident in a lot more than 10 of my answers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats tmp !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

I agree with Dleg - you might get more plugs for your items in the Yard Sale Subforum.

JR


----------



## pe-enviro (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this info on the Alabama results post

http://www.bels.alabama.gov/pdfs/Stats%20o...20PE%20Exam.pdf

According to this, enviro has the highest pass rate among all major disciplines for the Oct'07 exam, 66%.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2007)

^^Interesting. That's down significantly from the previous couple of enviro exams, which had national pass rates of around 75%. The NCEES hasn't yet updated their official results page yet, though. They're still showing the passing rates for the April exam. Last year, the NCEES pass rates page was updated to include the October results _before_ anyone got any individual passing notifications.


----------



## CVA07 (Dec 18, 2007)

^Based on the responses from other threads, I believe this 66% includes both first time and repeat takers....so the first time pass rate may still be around 75%, it just has the very low % pass rates of repeat takers weighing it down.

And yes, I thought I remembered last year the NCEES pass rates were posted prior to any states getting their results as well! I wonder why that is taking so long, as obviously they have it calculated...


----------



## fmullner (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey, congratulations. Hopefully you'll hang around here anyway!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2007)

:multiplespotting: Congrats, tmp2228!

:waitwall:


----------

